

The 10 Minute Design Challenge: Learn quick UI sketching with me - DanI-S
http://10minutedesign.tumblr.com/post/16467656721/intro

======
DanI-S
The first challenge is here, and there'll be a new one later today:

[http://10minutedesign.tumblr.com/post/16495873834/challenge-...](http://10minutedesign.tumblr.com/post/16495873834/challenge-1-the-
antipodean-ice-cream-truck)

